# Banshee extreme



## littleguy (Sep 25, 2010)

Never been on one or looked at one but I want one. Does anyone have any opinions on one? I am torn between a flats or some kind of bay boat that could get me on the beach without too much drama yet still get in the backwater without too much drama. Will the banshee be better off the beach or will the bay boat be better in the backwater?


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 25, 2010)

2 pretty big extremes. the banshee is NOT a boat for the beach while a bay boat will get in the back country somewhat. a bigger flats boat than the banshee would probably be your best bet. that being said, all in all, there are more fishable days inside than outside.  That being said, I'm selling my rig-one of the dryest, skinniest flats boats on the market.  Pretty decent on the outside.


----------



## Capt. Tim Cheek (Sep 26, 2010)

I had a Banshee Extreme for about 3 years, it is a great boat. It gets real skinny, it poles easy. It is slow, mine had the F40 yamaha and WOT was 28 mph with a tail wind and current. With the F60 WOT is suspose to be 32 mph. With me and two people it was very difficult to get on plane. If I lived or fished alot south of Daytona or if I only fished in the grass and on mud flats in the creeks I would still have it. Two summers ago I got caught in a thunder storm near where the Comberland Princes docks on Cumberland Island, all I could do was hold the bow into the wind and waves. When the storm was over everything in the boat was floating and it took 45 minutes for the bilge pump to remove enough water for the boat to plane. I am not bashing the boat it is a great boat for the right application. If you are going to fish the Georgia coast and have only one boat I don't recomend the Banshee.

I also have a Key West 216 Bay Reef it is the best boat I've ever had.  I fish for reds on the mud flats, although I have to adjust my tackle to make longer cast. I fish for tailing reds in the grass, althought I leave the boat and stalk them on foot. I fish the beaches for trout, tripple tail, sharks and tarpoon, no adjustments necessary. On the right day I would go to the close in reefs in it. WOT 52 mph light loaded, holds 80 gal fuel, and eats a 2' chop. 

On my normal day of fishing I would burn 7 gal. of fuel in the banshee and 20 gal. in the Key West. 

I recently aquired a 18 Redfisher to replace the banshee. So far I'm satisfied.

I hope this helps. If you have any more questions about any of the three boats let me know.

Good Luck!


----------



## wharfrat (Sep 26, 2010)

Key West 216 Bay Reef = Fishing machine......I know....I have fished on it.


----------



## littleguy (Sep 26, 2010)

I am partial to the Ranger koolaid. What would be the most comparable Ranger to the Key West?  I would have only one boat to do both inshore and just off the beach fishing.  The Banshee's price is what is really motivating me right now.


----------



## Capt. Tim Cheek (Sep 26, 2010)

2200 Bay Ranger, I have never been in one, so my opinion is the layout is similar to my Key West and that is all I can offer on that model.


----------



## trapperP (Sep 27, 2010)

Capt. Tim Cheek said:


> I had a Banshee Extreme for about 3 years, it is a great boat. It gets real skinny, it poles easy. It is slow, mine had the F40 yamaha and WOT was 28 mph with a tail wind and current. With the F60 WOT is suspose to be 32 mph. With me and two people it was very difficult to get on plane. If I lived or fished alot south of Daytona or if I only fished in the grass and on mud flats in the creeks I would still have it. Two summers ago I got caught in a thunder storm near where the Comberland Princes docks on Cumberland Island, all I could do was hold the bow into the wind and waves. When the storm was over everything in the boat was floating and it took 45 minutes for the bilge pump to remove enough water for the boat to plane. I am not bashing the boat it is a great boat for the right application. If you are going to fish the Georgia coast and have only one boat I don't recomend the Banshee.
> 
> I also have a Key West 216 Bay Reef it is the best boat I've ever had.  I fish for reds on the mud flats, although I have to adjust my tackle to make longer cast. I fish for tailing reds in the grass, althought I leave the boat and stalk them on foot. I fish the beaches for trout, tripple tail, sharks and tarpoon, no adjustments necessary. On the right day I would go to the close in reefs in it. WOT 52 mph light loaded, holds 80 gal fuel, and eats a 2' chop.
> 
> ...



Been there, done that – got home safe but did not enjoy the ride!  Got caught behind cumberland, storm grew worse and not better.  No place to be in a 16' CustomCraft CC, believe me!


----------



## dcrail (Sep 28, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> 2 pretty big extremes. the banshee is NOT a boat for the beach while a bay boat will get in the back country somewhat. a bigger flats boat than the banshee would probably be your best bet. that being said, all in all, there are more fishable days inside than outside.  That being said, I'm selling my rig-one of the dryest, skinniest flats boats on the market.  Pretty decent on the outside.



Dang nice boat!!!!!How much you asking??PM with more details!!!!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford (Sep 28, 2010)

Majek all the way for a strictly shallow water boat.(We know how to go shallow in TX)








If you're looking for the best of both worlds, check out El Pescador


----------



## littleguy (Sep 29, 2010)

those majick boats look cool! too bad probably way out of my range.


----------



## littleguy (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks for all the good info guys. the deal is like if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.  once all is said and done, I will do better to get a bigger boat that can do both  well, not just do the shallow great and not be able to go to the beach.


----------

